# Longest Streak Without a Tip



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Whats the longest streak you've gone without receiving a tip from a pax?
I'm currently at 15 Uber straight uber trips without a tip...maybe it's time for a shower?


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Drive for Lyft. Once went four rides without a tip.

Longest streak with tips: seven rides.

Past six weeks 32% of my income was tips.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

uber 22 rides . to stop the spree i gave a pax 5 bucks to tip me 5 to seee if the tipping was broken.
if you want tips i suggest trying the airport they tip 70 % of the time . 5 to 20 bucks most common is 15.00
food delivery 95 % of the time


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> trying the airport they tip 70 % of the time


from the airport or to? Because gotta say 'to' that stat is way way way high.........


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I might have gone more than 10, but lately I've gotten better. Looking more at averages, rather than streaks of tips. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Classical Telecaster said:


> Past six weeks 32% of my income was tips.


That probably puts you in the top 5% of tips, I think. My record in a week was closer to 25% of gross income and that was unbelievable to me. Lots of people at 10%.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

i've been getting tips on lyft...but uber I hit a cold streak. half of my fares were also surge rides during this streak, understandable if they don't tip since they're already overpaying


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> That probably puts you in the top 5% of tips, I think. My record in a week was closer to 25% of gross income and that was unbelievable to me. Lots of people at 10%.


I have had a run of very generous passengers. Big surprise has been when some of the lower income Pax tip a couple bucks, but had a few tourist tip more than 100% of the fare.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

BuberDriver said:


> Longest Streak Without a Tip


Longest streak without a tip?....
-----------------------------This guy! &#128071;&#128518;&#128071;


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

SHalester said:


> from the airport or to? Because gotta say 'to' that stat is way way way high.........


airport q. trips. but again driving pax to the airport they usually always tip as well


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> airport q. trips. but again driving pax to the airport they usually always tip as well


usually always...two words that should not be linked to tipping in ridershare lol


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> airport q. trips. but again driving pax to the airport they usually always tip as well


yeah, not in my market which includes SFO, OAK and SJI. I'm speaking of TO airports; I don't hang around for 'from' airports.......


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

i hit 0-17 on uber....


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Denver Dick said:


> i hit 0-17 on uber....


Whew! That is tough going.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I drive Uber and Lyft alternatively. 
Yesterday, 10 Uber rides. make $98 plus only $1 tip. 
Before that day, 5 Lyft rides make $58 plus $6 tips on two rides.
I find that Lyft riders are more generous than Uber riders in my area. Lyft fares is more than Uber but they choose to ride with Lyft that might mean something.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

up to 19 now!...lyft I'm at 6! even got an "I'll take care of you in the app"...does that count??


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Longest streak without a tip?....
> -----------------------------This guy! &#128071;&#128518;&#128071;
> View attachment 390906












I think about 12 rides is my longest. It's not uncommon for me to make only $10 or so in tips for every $150 in fares. I don't get it really - I always tip for things. The other day I was a pax while my car was in the shop. I got picked up by a dude with gold teeth in a grungy old Impala (figures). But he was a nice kid and I said "I'll tip you in the app." Then I actually went ahead tipped him in the app, just to be different.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> I think about 12 rides is my longest. It's not uncommon for me to make only $10 or so in tips for every $150 in fares. I don't get it really - I always tip for things. The other day I was a pax while my car was in the shop. I got picked up by a dude with gold teeth in a grungy old Impala (figures). But he was a nice kid and I said "I'll tip you in the app." Then I actually went ahead tipped him in the app, just to be different.


I had a 1 tip for 18 rides streak and the best was 9 or 10 out of 11 streak.
Tips are good, but I do not stick around for the tips. Want 30 extra dollars , i I just do 30$ worth of extra runs( 3$*10 rides= 30, about 10 extra hours of labor&#128513;, -( that would be minus sign)gasoline expense=28.55$c= 1.45$take home pay.&#128513;


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

streak ended last night at 20...and I got back to back $5 tips, go figure. $20 in cash today for taking guy to liquor store, I think my riders started reading this


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I've gone 15+ trips without, and had some days where I had 8 in a row that tipped 

Go figure eh ?


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

BuberDriver said:


> Whats the longest streak you've gone without receiving a tip from a pax?
> I'm currently at 15 Uber straight uber trips without a tip...maybe it's time for a shower?


A whole week! Did 80 trips, recieved 0 in tips.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

OG ant said:


> A whole week! Did 80 trips, recieved 0 in tips.


Is there a tipping issue in Canada?


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Is there a tipping issue in Canada?


No, just cheap people issue!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

OG ant said:


> No, just cheap people issue!


Not exactly the same scenerio. But I noticed some of this in comparing my sisters wedding with my cousins. In indian weddings all the guest go up to the bride and groom and drop money in their lap.

My sister is from US and made about $4,400. My cousin in Calgary made a little over $7,000. But my cousins wedding was quadruple the size.

I always thought that discrepancy was weird.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Not exactly the same scenerio. But I noticed some of this in comparing my sisters wedding with my cousins. In indian weddings all the guest go up to the bride and groom and drop money in their lap.
> 
> My sister is from US and made about $4,400. My cousin in Calgary made a little over $7,000. But my cousins wedding was quadruple the size.
> 
> I always thought that discrepancy was weird.


Both your cousin and sister recieved considerable amount of money, congrats on them! like you said it's probably because your cousins was quadruple your sister's guest size.

Also the majority was probably Indians at both weddings and it's a cultural thing to recieve a considerable amounts of money.

Pretty sure it's not a Canadian thing why your cousin recieved so much more lol

But in all honesty, I thing people just cant afford to tip, they all were probably going through thier own struggles, you never know!

Tips dont make me or break me!

As long as they are satisfied with my service, I'm happy. I can make my own money!! lol


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

OG ant said:


> Both your cousin and sister recieved considerable amount of money, congrats on them! like you said it's probably because your cousins was quadruple your sister's guest size.
> 
> Also the majority was probably Indians at both weddings and it's a cultural thing to recieve a considerable amounts of money.
> 
> ...


That's a great attitude. I agree. No need to drive yourself crazy worrying about tips. If it happens it happens.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Our province is in the middle of a prolonged economic depression, so, money is an issue for sure.

Tipping is not a city in China.


----------

